# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PS3 SUPER SLIM - USB DLC

## giorgos93m

πάρχει τρόπος να βάλεις dlc με usb ? συγκεκριμένα παίζω Dead or Alive 5 last round και  θέλω να κατεβάσω τα dlc από pc και να τα περάσω στο ps3. υπάρχει τρόπος ? το κατέβασα από το store free trial και έχει 6 παίχτες και για να πάρεις άλλους τους κατεβάζεις υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κατεβάσεις από pc και να τους περάσεις στο ps3 ?

----------


## mikemtb73

Λογικά είσαι σε λάθος forum.......

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

